# Is $18K too high for Marriott Ocean Pointe???



## Smooth Air (Feb 10, 2006)

Considering buying @ Marriott Ocean Pointe. Does anybody know the "going rate" for a 2BR Oceanside (not Oceanfront) Platinum week? The one that I am considering does not have 2006 usage so first usage wld be 2007. I think we can work out something for $18,000 but I am wondering if that is too high where there is no 2006 usage. What do you think???


----------



## suenmike32 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi,
I purchased 2 (2BR) OS units at OP 2 years ago. One was for 19K, the other for slightly under 18K. Both of these were resale.
Right now, the developer cost for a 2 BR OS unit is around 34K (give or take).
Personally, I think it's a good buy at 18K. Some will disagree and say you can get it for less on e-bay.  I say, "go find it". 
If you hang around wondering...it'll be gone.  
Mike


----------



## suenmike32 (Feb 10, 2006)

One more thing....I think not having 2006 is a bummer, however, unless you can squeeze them for another "K" or so, the price, (in my estimation), is still very good.
Sorry I didn't put that in the last reply.
Mike


----------



## JBRES1 (Feb 10, 2006)

*OP price*

Let me put it this way.  " If you don't want it for $18,000.00 I know of people that do"
The units are selling in the reslae market for more like $19,000.00 and up for a platinum OS unit, so $18,000.00 sure is a good price.  As for the usage starting in 2007 , I don't think thats bad .  The platinum season goes from weeks 1-17 and 51,52.  Weeks 1-17 are gone for 2006 for the most part, and 51 and 52 would be a tough request at this time.  Most owners make their requests for high demand weeks very early, so I would bet the 2006 Christmas/new years weeks are also gone for 2006.
Good luck, Jim Breslin


----------



## Seth Nock (Feb 11, 2006)

$18k is an incredible price.  Resale market is $19,000- $22,000.


----------



## ArBravesFan (Feb 11, 2006)

As of 12/29/05 here are the developer prices for Marriott Ocean Pointe:

Platinum
3 - bedroom OF  46,900
2 - bedroom OF  36,900
2 - bedroom OS  33,900

Gold
3 - bedroom OF  34,900
2 - bedroom OF  25,900
2 - bedroom OS  19,900

Silver
3 - bedroom OF  26,900
2 - bedroom OF  23,900
2 - bedroom OS  SOLD OUT


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 11, 2006)

Seth Nock said:
			
		

> $18k is an incredible price.  Resale market is $19,000- $22,000.




It just seems funny to see that $18K for a timeshare "...is an incredible price".

Don't get me wrong, I went to Ocean Pointe, and loved it!  I love Marriott's as a rule.

STILL, I simply don't have the money or guts to plunk down $18K for a timeshare.

I guess it's all relative.

Pat


----------



## jerseyfinn (Feb 12, 2006)

18K is a very good price for a 2BR oceanside Platinum unit at Ocean Pointe.

As to the 2007 first usage. Just make certain in your contract that the seller has paid all of the 2006 M/F and that you're acquiring the unit free of any other fees or assessments.  Otherwise, just wait it out enjoy your new resort. The new development going on up the road from the resort in Riveria Beach means that new walking distance restaurants and shops will be on the horizon for Ocean Pointe owners to enjoy.

Barry


----------



## Judy999 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Riviera Beach development*

 Do we know when the targetted beginning and completion dates are?  I am very excited about this.

It will be great.  Thanks

Judy


----------

